# my frst dtg printer, from sadness to happiness



## emmanuelGajardo (Oct 27, 2014)

My name it's Emmanuel, I'm from Chile and I want to share my experience with my first DTG printer and how the team Spectra DTG is helping me, I think this should be public. 

I had a problem with Andy and printer Easy T Printer for $ 4880.00 + tax, I bought 9 months ago and never got, he's very bad financially and could not send it. 

I was very upset and frustrated, I published a post on this forum so that other people will not buy their printers avoiding scams, but I never imagined this because I was fortunate to be part of a noble gesture, to me impossible ... 

The full team Spectra DTG are being giving me a printer, in fact right now are being coordinated to assemble and grant pay shipping for my country (Chile), I was contacted by email to find out more about me. 

As I write this post to thank them in public, really deserve a lot more to be recognized, never someone had done that for me so far. 

The promise that I will discuss all the news regarding the whole process, besides giving thanks to the people who commented to help in the last post, are very generous


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

emmanuelGajardo said:


> My name it's Emmanuel, I'm from Chile and I want to share my experience with my first DTG printer and how the team Spectra DTG is helping me, I think this should be public.
> 
> I had a problem with Andy and printer Easy T Printer for $ 4880.00 + tax, I bought 9 months ago and never got, he's very bad financially and could not send it.
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias amigo tienes mi attention. No preocupa amigo vamos hacerte una maquina hermosa


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Life's funny that way. God bless!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

marzatplay said:


> Life's funny that way. God bless!


Lol isn't that the truth. One day you are the happiest then saddest then happiest or broke and broker than in a good place


----------



## Emortal (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! That is amazing. I was sorry to hear about you being scammed, but I guess it turned out to be for the best! The Spectra is an AWESOME DTG and you'll be much better off in the long run than if you had received the Easy T. Congratulations!!!


----------



## emmanuelGajardo (Oct 27, 2014)

The printer will help a lot for my business. Obviously I have preferred to buy in the future. 

This will become a positive snowball


----------



## Nicoque (Sep 29, 2014)

Emamanuel,

Que tal, soy de chile tambiÃ©n, estuve viendo tus post sobre la spectra, sabes estoy muy interesado en comprar una, podrias compartir informaciÃ³n conmigo acerca de como pudiste comprarla, tu experiencia hasta ahora, costos ,el contacto con los ejecutivos de la marca, etc. Me interesa bastante adquirirla pronto, espero puedas darme alguna ayuda.

Te dejo mi wsp +569 5131 1967

Saludos.
NicolÃ¡s.


----------



## emmanuelGajardo (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola Nioque, lamento la demora 

La impresora aún no llega, Anthony está fabricandola en este momento y mantenemos contacto vía skype. Te podría dar información cuando llegue.

Lo unico que te puedo comentar es que no compres en Easy T Printer – Digital Garment Decorator, esa persona me estafó como con 4 millones de pesos aproximadamente.

A penas tenga novedades te comento 

Saludos


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

This is all very cool


----------

